# My pacman frog died.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

My pacman frog, Scotch, died tonight for unknown reasons. (I think the crickets I fed him yesterday might have been contaminated with something? Only thing I can think of.)

Anyway...

Just wanted to say RIP lil' buddy.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry to read that man you gonna get another one?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn mettle-I know you care well for your animals-so this is probably a pretty big loss-Sorry to hear it man


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

sorry to hear that mettle, rip little guy


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

sorry to hear that


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

sorry for you loss


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Man, that sucks









No outward signs of anything? He wasn't acting wierd beforehand?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Nope. Nothing.

His colouration was great. He was eating fine. Temps and humidity were alright. The only things I can think of were if there was something wrong with the crickets I fed him or if I had something on my hands when I handled the crickets which transferred to them.

Doubt I'll be getting another one though.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

What kind of life span do those guys have? It may have been just his time, no need to kick yourself. It's never fun losing a pet...but it's sure fun running out and getting another one!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## joesteel (Sep 21, 2006)

Too bad


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

sorry to hear your loss.. my first pac-man i bought never ate anything when i brought it home and starved to death i was sad also


----------

